# how to kill the Doom of Malantine



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ran into the Doom of Malantine the other day and couldn't kill it. A 3++ save and being able to re-gain wounds is ridiculous. What is the best way to kill the damn thing?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

S8 Attacks


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

S8+ weapons. It's still T4 and vulnerable to instant death...one of the main reasons Tyranid players are hesitant to use it when we have so many T6 MCs available. Course you still have to get past the save, but it's in your best interest to throw enough krak missiles, lascannon shots, etc at it until it drops.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with what was said above. I dropped a Doom down in a spore once and had a mob of 15 lootas open up on hit with three shots a piece. The scatter put me in a bad place and after 45 shots, I didn't make enough saves to save the damn thing. Massed fire will force you to take enough saves that you will eventually bite the bucket. ID is a pisser with the DoM.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Anything that's strength 8+. If your lascannons fail to kill it, close combat it with a powerfist, and you should bring it down soon enough. Remember, it _is _a kamakaze unit after all. oh, and also remember that it isn't synapse, so... yeah.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

It was funny, i was playing a game against two of my friend and they were being very tactical with their force's deployment (i went second). I knew they had the doom of malantine in a snot pod so when i came to my force's deployment, I said " i put all my force in reserve". 

The look on their face's was pricless, Anyway i can onto the board after the snot pod had landed and proceded to pop two melta shots at it. It died in one go.

s8+ Lots of shooting attacks and if you're insane enough, use a force weapon against it!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

There are a lot of things to do with a Doom. But remember, it's less than 150 points total. If you're shooting it with Lascannons, you're not shooting my MCs and for that, I'm thankful 

Weight of fire and S 8+ are the bane of the Doom! But also remember a fully reserved force is then a dice off. Since the Doom isn't coming in until turn 2+ as well.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. But what happens because he is Synoptic? Sry for my ignorance but I've only ever played against tyranids and have never read their codex.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Synapse no longer grants EW. So he is NOT immune to ID while in Synapse range.


----------



## Mike Noble (Oct 11, 2010)

If you can't kill it, you probably don't have enough missles. As others have said, get more Str8+


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Also just so you know its the Doom of Malan'tai.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

For necrons, get a destroyer lord w/ warscythe and phase shifter. You have the speed to catch it, you ignore its invulnerable save, it cannot instant death you, and you have an invulnerable save against its powers.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Or Bliss Giver with warptime.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Or a Volcano Cannon! Or a Vortex Grenade! Or a Plasma Blastgun.... oh wait... oh I see. Whoops. How silly of me.


TURBO-LASER DESTRUCTOR!!! :laugh:


----------

